# Renting my flat



## alphadude (Apr 15, 2016)

hi all, 

i am new to this forum; and new to Spain too!

am doing flat shopping in Barcelona; for investment purposes. buy it and rent it.

I read that if you don't rent the property; you still get charged a tax for not renting out the flat.

can anyone please explain how does it work? and how much is there to pay.

It appears that there is huge cost of owning real estate in Spain.

best

Ali


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

alphadude said:


> hi all,
> 
> i am new to this forum; and new to Spain too!
> 
> ...


Yes there are non-resident taxes for property owners

Spanish non-resident tax form 210


----------



## mickbcn (Feb 4, 2013)

I think that this tax is only for banks (evictions) or big contructors,not for particular people who have one or two flats.


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

mickbcn said:


> I think that this tax is only for banks (evictions) or big contructors,not for particular people who have one or two flats.


... absolutely NOT, it's the same for everyone!

It's even the case if you have property in UK so I guess it's an EU rule.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

mickbcn said:


> I think that this tax is only for banks (evictions) or big contructors,not for particular people who have one or two flats.


It's a tax for ALL non-resident property owners mickbcn. Even if you have one property which you use for holidays for yourself & never rent it out.


----------



## mickbcn (Feb 4, 2013)

Cataluña empezará a aplicar el impuesto a los pisos vacíos el 1 de marzo: ¿cómo funciona? — idealista/news


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

mickbcn said:


> CataluÃ±a empezarÃ¡ a aplicar el impuesto a los pisos vacÃ*os el 1 de marzo: Â¿cÃ³mo funciona? â€” idealista/news


That's a different thing entirely


----------



## mickbcn (Feb 4, 2013)

xabiachica said:


> It's a tax for ALL non-resident property owners mickbcn. Even if you have one property which you use for holidays for yourself & never rent it out.


Ok, I think he must pay the IBI (Impuesto de Bienes Inmuebles)of course like all us,and he rent the flat then must pay the % of the benefits of the rent, i think 19% now, however I think is not a good idea buy a flat for rent, because the laws are against the lanlords here, maybe if one agency take the responsability to rent to the correct person, however there are a biiiig demand in Barcelona for flats to rent and pay astronomical prices, good luck.


----------



## mickbcn (Feb 4, 2013)

alphadude said:


> hi all,
> 
> i am new to this forum; and new to Spain too!
> 
> ...


Talk with a lawyer before buy a flat he will explain you the pros and cons about it.


----------



## mickbcn (Feb 4, 2013)

xabiachica said:


> That's a different thing entirely


Yes sorry I missunderstood the question.... my english, hehe.


----------



## alphadude (Apr 15, 2016)

wow! i am overwhelmed at the cons of owning a flat in Spain.. never saw that in other countries

for now i will stick with traveling and enjoying the sun in Spain.


----------



## Campesina (Dec 17, 2011)

The details on the web site to which the first links leads are seriously out of date. Have a look here:

https://www.agenciatributaria.gob.es/static_files/AEAT_Sede/Ayuda/GF00/en_Instr_210.pdf


----------

